# Is this the real SIFUPHIL



## GDAD (Sep 15, 2013)

Lucky Philkay:....I had to crop this for publication.:lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2013)

Possible...possible.


----------



## Anne (Sep 15, 2013)

Well....He *does *have a roomie.............


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 15, 2013)

No wonder he's so damned cheerful.  :cool1::rofl:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 15, 2013)

Definitely not.  His hair isn't as long or dark...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think he has those dingleberries in his beard.....


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

_Perhaps he has a cold Pappy _


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2013)

S'not true....Jillaroo.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

_S'not joking Pappy_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 16, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Definitely not.  His hair isn't as long or dark...



And he's much more handsome and buff.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 16, 2013)

He's just mailed you a cheque SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 16, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> He's just mailed you a cheque SB.



But we all know about his checks....boing....boing....boing...boing! layful: :love_heart:


----------



## Katybug (Sep 16, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> But we all know about his checks....boing....boing....boing...boing! layful: :love_heart:


*
No, he deals only in cash placed in WHITE envelopes.....HA!
*


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh, man, you guys put coffee all over my keyboard! :glee:

Heck, if my roomie looked like that I wouldn't even be _thinking_ about Florida! 

And those are NOT dingleberries in my beard - I'll have you know that that is a very old and very proud pirate tradition, begun by Blackbeard himself, Edward Teach. He used to put lit fuses in his beard to appear more demonic to his enemies.

Me, I just do it because I keep losing my damned lighter. 

BEAUTIFUL job, GDAD!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuses??  At first glance I thought they were joints!  nthego:


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

_I hear there has been a raid on Phils place looking for used dingleberries and cheques _


----------



## Anne (Sep 16, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I hear there has been a raid on Phils place looking for used dingleberries and cheques _




SWAT team????


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I hear there has been a raid on Phils place looking for used dingleberries and cheques _





Anne said:


> SWAT team????


----------



## Anne (Sep 16, 2013)

OMG!!!!!!!   :applause2::rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 16, 2013)

Siiiiiigh. Not again!  



Okay, okay, how much is the bail this time?  We'll take the hat around.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 16, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, man, you guys put coffee all over my keyboard! :glee:
> 
> Heck, if my roomie looked like that I wouldn't even be _thinking_ about Florida!
> 
> ...




*Now that's a handsome guy, huh, ladies?   Love your tats, Phil!  

Love to laugh and love this thread, as do we all, I'm sure.*


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

_I hope this is the last time Di , i'm going broke keeping him out of jail_


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Siiiiiigh. Not again!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, how much is the bail this time?  We'll take the hat around.



Thanks. I'll pay you back this time - I promise. 



Katybug said:


> Now that's a handsome guy, huh, ladies?   Love your tats, Phil!



Thank you! Bubba used Crayola Crayons (Po-Po Blue and Felon Red) and magic markers, along with an old record-player motor and a safety pin.



> Love to laugh and love this thread, as do we all, I'm sure.



GDAD is the genius on this one - I'm just along for the ride.

... in the back seat. It's very cramped back here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I hope this is the last time Di , i'm going broke keeping him out of jail_



It's not _me_ - it's *The Man!* He always tryin' to put me down!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 16, 2013)

> Thanks. I'll pay you back this time - I promise.



Yeah, yeah, I know,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Say hi to Bubba.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

_Yeah Yeah heard that one before, on ya bike Phil_


----------



## Anne (Sep 16, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> It's not _me_ - it's *The Man!* He always tryin' to put me down!
> 
> View attachment 2586




PO-LICE BRUTALITY!!!!!   You always said they were mean to you; now we can see it for ourselves!!!!!  :stirthepot:


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

_Oh Phil always says he was set up, he has to learn there are consequences for his actions, and for gods sake stop playin' with those Dingleberries. _


----------



## Anne (Sep 16, 2013)

But, look at the horrified look on his face; he is begging us for help, poor Lad!!!!   :awman: 

I know, I know, we can't just keep bailing him out..........


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

_Yeah but Anne, he's a good actor plus he got himself into this mess he can get himself out, no more handouts_


----------



## Anne (Sep 16, 2013)

You could be right, Jillaroo....guess we should practice a bit of tough love, if it's not too late.  :hide:  You know how he gets that puppy-dog look in his eyes.......and all he wants to do is hang around with that cute little roomie of his......


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2013)

Anne said:


> But, look at the horrified look on his face; he is begging us for help, poor Lad!!!!   :awman:



The horror .... the horror ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

:aargh:mg:  friggin heck  

 _*Whoo Whoo let the dogs out

run for ya life  *_


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 16, 2013)

:stop::wtf:   :lofl:


----------



## Anne (Sep 16, 2013)

:eek1:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh oh, Phil's acid dreams are making a return.  artytime:


----------



## GDAD (Sep 17, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> The horror .... the horror ...
> 
> View attachment 2592




Boy see what a good woman can do to you !!!!!!!!:lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2014)

Is that a bra over his eyes?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 9, 2014)

_Nah Phil doesn't look like that, his eyes are blue and he doesn't have any teeth_


----------



## Katybug (Jan 9, 2014)

Anne said:


> Well....He *does *have a roomie.............



Oh, Gawd, we would never hear from him if his roomie looked like that!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 9, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> But we all know about his checks....boing....boing....boing...boing! layful: :love_heart:



He sends checks to me on a regular basis so I'll keep posting how funny he is. A couple of them have actually cleared!


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 9, 2014)

:thankyou:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 9, 2014)

Boy, miss out on a few minutes of social media chatter and you're hung out to dry!


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 9, 2014)

You all need to post a warning on some of these threads. I was trying to post above and was laughing I spilled my coffee all over my lap, the computer and my couch. Ouch!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 9, 2014)

Judi.D said:


> You all need to post a warning on some of these threads. I was trying to post above and was laughing I spilled my coffee all over my lap, the computer and my couch. Ouch!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 9, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Nah Phil doesn't look like that, his eyes are blue and he doesn't have any teeth_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 9, 2014)

_Yeah man that's more like it cool_


----------



## Casper (Jan 9, 2014)

_*Shame on me, I must have missed this thread when it started.......
Sooo funny.....I almost choked on my chocolate.......everybody is mad in this place.....
Including me, I think....:weird:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 9, 2014)

_Welcome to the inner sanctum my dear Casper_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Judi.D (Jan 10, 2014)

I know isn't it wonderful.layful:


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 10, 2014)

GDAD said:


> Lucky Philkay:....I had to crop this for publication.:lofl:
> 
> View attachment 2567



Whats with the 2 fingers?? He just noticed she has 2 of those???


----------

